# How much salt can you fit in a 2000 ford f250?



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

How much salt do you guys put in the back of your pickup trucks? Can I fit more in here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's appears to be small box.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's appears to be small box.


Yes, thought the same... His tires are not even ballooned out yet... Got a ways to go...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like you can add 6, 5 gal buckets full of salt .


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Plenty more


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a Snowex and a Ford...I wouldn't add any more if you want it to work right


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> It's a Snowex and a Ford...I wouldn't add any more if you want it to work right


Easy baby loads...


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Is that a helix? Few hundred tons a night shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If your springs aren't breaking, quite a bit more


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably still get more in here as well?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

You have to add green lights if you want more salt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

It would look better if you had some of that skittles salt they use in south bend.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Which salt is best for dirty snow ?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

SHAWZER said:


> Which salt is best for dirty snow ?


Stuff from Egypt. It blends right in


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Which salt is best for dirty snow ?


The stuff that goes on top of your bloody marry glass.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

prezek said:


> Is that a helix? Few hundred tons a night shouldn't be an issue.


Surprisingly it's a clapped out 1st gen super duty with the 5.4. still moves and stops pretty well


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 350 ice cream van is at 400K with a 5.4, she's a runner


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Collision said:


> Surprisingly it's a clapped out 1st gen super duty with the 5.4. still moves and stops pretty well


Plenty of life left in it! I have 5 first generation. 3 with the 5.4 and 2 6.0 diesels…lots of 6.0 lovers on this forum. @Mark Oomkes @Ajlawn1


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought you kept it by the river?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Western1 said:


> Thought you kept it by the river?


The kids went back to school


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

prezek said:


> Plenty of life left in it! I have 5 first generation. 3 with the 5.4 and 2 6.0 diesels…lots of 6.0 lovers on this forum. @Mark Oomkes @Ajlawn1


One 5.3 still kicking along with a 6.0... My plowing preference truck is the 6.2 2012 now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> Plenty of life left in it! I have 5 first generation. 3 with the 5.4 and 2 6.0 diesels…lots of 6.0 lovers on this forum. @Mark Oomkes @Ajlawn1


You live in Baltimore...nuff said.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You live in Baltimore...nuff said.


NOT Baltimore….it would take me at least 30 minutes to get to that great city of ours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> NOT Baltimore….it would take me at least 30 minutes to get to that great city of ours.


Whatever...close enough.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

These 7' polycasters leave a lot to be desired in the capacity department


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

abbe said:


> These 7' polycasters leave a lot to be desired in the capacity department
> 
> View attachment 233908


Whoa, that puts @m_ice 4yd Striker load to shame...


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whoa, that puts @m_ice 4yd Striker load to shame...


Lol. You should see when our 4.5 yd steelcaster leaves on an early morning run. Freighted is the word I use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some Juan needs to find that pic from HardlyJeff.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Light pole?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whoa, that puts @m_ice 4yd Striker load to shame...


Don't quit your day job funny man


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Don't quit your day job funny man


Funnier than Handy...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Funnier than Handy...


Funnier but not punnier


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

abbe said:


> These 7' polycasters leave a lot to be desired in the capacity department
> 
> View attachment 233908


Trade it in for a 7' steel caster and you could add side boards.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

O


Mark Oomkes said:


> Some Juan needs to find that pic from HardlyJeff.


 Instantly thought of Jeff when I opened this thread.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

OK which one of you is responsible for this?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Funnier than Handy...


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> OK which one of you is responsible for this?
> View attachment 233926


Barely spilling a 5 gallon buckets worth


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If your springs aren't breaking, quite a bit more


Looks like my furd used to. And yes, I broke a spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Barely spilling a 5 gallon buckets worth


10' bucket filling a 6' spreader....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 10' bucket filling a 6' spreader....


Is it even worth doing if its not in one shot..???


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

Sand/salt around here. I keep the lids open and can get 2 yards in a 1.5 Tornado/POLY-CASTER


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

You should see the load I can get in a four yard


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I feel like no one has ever heard of air bags, looking at all these pictures.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mudly said:


> I feel like no one has ever heard of air bags, looking at all these pictures.


We've all probably done it, but overloaded is overloaded, airbags might help with aesthetics, but in the end if it's overweight it's illegal, the picture above is also an untarped load.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

As soon as the muni's start tarping their salt, I will.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We've all probably done it, but overloaded is overloaded, airbags might help with aesthetics, but in the end if it's overweight it's illegal, the picture above is also an untarped load.


Bags do more than just help with aesthetics…but they don't change the tagged GVW


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

plow4beer said:


> Bags do more than just help with aesthetics…but they don't change the tagged GVW


Yep,you can do all the mods you want, but only a certified upfitter can change the GVW.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

i think you guys are missing the point, no one in there right mind is going to bebop all over town overweight. no-one cares how heavy you are on a private lot, but that kind of weight is really hard on the stock springs no argument there, airbags will clear up your maintenance schedule a little bit. and like mark stated as soon as the state boys run legal so will I. ill tarp just on principle of keeping my salt dry and flowing it takes maybe a minute to tarp 4 bungies or a pull string.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Mudly said:


> i think you guys are missing the point, no one in there right mind is going to bebop all over town overweight. no-one cares how heavy you are on a private lot, but that kind of weight is really hard on the stock springs no argument there, airbags will clear up your maintenance schedule a little bit. and like mark stated as soon as the state boys run legal so will I. ill tarp just on principle of keeping my salt dry and flowing it takes maybe a minute to tarp 4 bungies or a pull string.


Airbags and helpers. I'm running salt out so fast that the tarp becomes annoying taking it on and off 10 times a night. Yes yes I know time for a bigger spreader. One of the bags has a leaking line so I'm not using them right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm just stubborn...salt truck I usually run has an electric tarp. It would take me about 10-15 seconds. 

Yeah, I know, MP money.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm just stubborn...salt truck I usually run has an electric tarp. It would take me about 10-15 seconds.
> 
> Yeah, I know, MP money.


Ik


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

curious to know how far above payload most salt trucks are running with in bed spreaders. I see a lot of 3/4 tons, what's the rated bed payload?

In bed spreaders probably weigh enough on their own, then throw in a few thousand lbs of salt and you're way overfull on the 3/4's.

I saw a half ton early 2000's chevy out the other day and didn't have time for a photo but he had his bed full of bagged salt, and it was ON THE GROUND! Then he had a plow on the front. Probably hauling an extra 5kls on that little old truck, i was scared for him.

I put about 30-35 bags in my 3/4 at a time. I just don't like having much more than that in there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rippinryno said:


> curious to know how far above payload most salt trucks are running with in bed spreaders. I see a lot of 3/4 tons, what's the rated bed payload?
> 
> In bed spreaders probably weigh enough on their own, then throw in a few thousand lbs of salt and you're way overfull on the 3/4's.
> 
> ...


Neat fun fact...most single axle muni trucks are close to or at their GVWR once they get a front plow mount, dumb box (if you live in Saginaw), Vbox, hydraulic lines, tank, etc and if they have an underbody scraper.

Before they start getting loaded with salt.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Fun fact, 
Muni trucks/local DPW city etc etc are exempt from weight, Just like fire trucks….


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Fun fact,
> Muni trucks/local DPW city etc etc are exempt from weight, Just like fire trucks….


Even in court?

Maybe they should put an orange triangle on them?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Many government fleet managers will say they are exempt from FMCSA regs governing truck weight limits and other safety regulations. This is definitely true for emergency vehicles, snow and ice control equipment, or other public safety applications. However, government fleets are not exempt from operating a safe vehicle as defined by FMCSA regs.




“While you may be exempt from highway loading limits, you are still subject to vehicle design loading restrictions,” said Bob Johnson, director of fleet relations for the NTEA. “For example, if you plan on loading the rear axle of a piece of fire apparatus to 26,000 lbs., the axle (including springs and tires) must be rated for at least 26,000 lbs. Otherwise, you will be found operating an unsafe vehicle as mandated by FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards).”


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Fun fact,
> Muni trucks/local DPW city etc etc are exempt from weight, Just like fire trucks….


With or without a CDL?


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

In other words, you cant overload the vehicle rating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mountain Bob said:


> Many government fleet managers will say they are exempt from FMCSA regs governing truck weight limits and other safety regulations. This is definitely true for emergency vehicles, snow and ice control equipment, or other public safety applications. However, government fleets are not exempt from operating a safe vehicle as defined by FMCSA regs.
> 
> "While you may be exempt from highway loading limits, you are still subject to vehicle design loading restrictions," said Bob Johnson, director of fleet relations for the NTEA. "For example, if you plan on loading the rear axle of a piece of fire apparatus to 26,000 lbs., the axle (including springs and tires) must be rated for at least 26,000 lbs. Otherwise, you will be found operating an unsafe vehicle as mandated by FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards)."


And similar to turnout gear for firefighting...you don't have to purchase NFPA approved gear, but if the SHTF and a firefighter is injured or dies, you really want to have NFPA approved gear.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

rippinryno said:


> In other words, you cant overload the vehicle rating.


Yep


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even in court?
> 
> Maybe they should put an orange triangle on them?


Shurley

what if they're not going slow?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

rippinryno said:


> curious to know how far above payload most salt trucks are running with in bed spreaders. I see a lot of 3/4 tons, what's the rated bed payload?
> 
> In bed spreaders probably weigh enough on their own, then throw in a few thousand lbs of salt and you're way overfull on the 3/4's.
> 
> ...


My older f250's…gvwr 8800….empty truck 6000ish. Driver 6200…boss Vplow 7000…empty poly spreader 7500…some sidewalk ice melt 7800…I can legally carry 1000 pounds of salt in my hopper…I wouldn't dream of putting more than that in and running illegally.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

prezek said:


> My older f250's…gvwr 8800….empty truck 6000ish. Driver 6200…boss Vplow 7000…empty poly spreader 7500…some sidewalk ice melt 7800…I can legally carry 1000 pounds of salt in my hopper…I wouldn't dream of putting more than that in and running illegally.


you salt sidewalks with a vbox?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

so im ok if i spread salt with a firehose?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mudly said:


> you salt sidewalks with a vbox?


Huh? I included 6 bags of ice melt for my weight example.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> so im ok if i spread salt with a firehose?


Only if you're using green warning lights….


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

prezek said:


> Huh? I included 6 bags of ice melt for my weight example.


Im implying a 1000lbs of salt isnt getting you far.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Green lights let me do this in a 1 ton


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> Only if you're using green warning lights….


Montana MDT is switching over to flashing green lights on back of plows.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mudly said:


> Im implying a 1000lbs of salt isnt getting you far.


We are obviously always overweight when we head out…the question was posed as what the trucks could carry and be "legal". That amount is around 1000lbs.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

prezek said:


> We are obviously always overweight when we head out…the question was posed as what the trucks could carry and be "legal". That amount is around 1000lbs.


What truck you running with a 8800 gvwr, thats really light.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

prezek said:


> We are obviously always overweight when we head out…the question was posed as what the trucks could carry and be "legal". That amount is around 1000lbs.


I identify as Husky...


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mudly said:


> What truck you running with a 8800 gvwr, thats really light.


*My older f250's*…gvwr 8800….empty truck 6000ish. Driver 6200…boss Vplow 7000…empty poly spreader 7500…some sidewalk ice melt 7800…I can legally carry 1000 pounds of salt in my hopper


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

prezek said:


> *My older f250's*…gvwr 8800….empty truck 6000ish. Driver 6200…boss Vplow 7000…empty poly spreader 7500…some sidewalk ice melt 7800…I can legally carry 1000 pounds of salt in my hopper


Yeah i read it, just curious what older ones you got that only give you 8800 gvwr.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Montana MDT is switching over to flashing green lights on back of plows.


Haven't seen any in Indiana, but Meatchickin has green flashers now along with plow marker whipp foo foo lighting...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Haven't seen any in Indiana, but Meatchickin has green flashers now along with plow marker whipp foo foo lighting...


Meatchicken is using glow sticks?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Off all the firetrucks that I have been on the committee to have built, american lafrance, pierce manufacturing, and Custom Fab , they all follow the weight ratings for tandems as in our tenders, and also or engines and support vehicles.
There isn't unlimited weight because it's an emergency vehicle. 
You still have to be able to scale the axles


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mountain Bob said:


> Montana MDT is switching over to flashing green lights on back of plows.


Lettuce lights


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mudly said:


> Yeah i read it, just curious what older ones you got that only give you 8800 gvwr.


Anything up until 2010 I believe. I have a few 2004-2005…new ones are only 10k, so you are still only legally carrying a ton of salt.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

658.5 Definitions
Nondivisible load or vehicle
(1) ...nondivisible means any load or vehicle exceeding applicable length or weight limits which, if separated into smaller loads or vehicles, would: (i) Compromise the intended use of the vehicle, i.e., make it unable to perform the function for which it was intended;... (2) A State may treat emergency response vehicles...as nondivisible vehicles or loads.
658.17 Weight.
(h) States may issue special permits without regard to axle, gross, or Federal Bridge Formula requirements for nondivisible vehicles or loads.

The Federal Highway Administration clarifies this further in their "Questions and Answers about Vehicle Size and Weight" website2:
Are some vehicles and articles defined by regulation as nondivisible?
Yes. States may treat emergency response vehicles, such as firetrucks used to protect persons and property from fires and other disasters that threaten public safety ... as nondivisible.
Fire and rescue vehicles would fall within this definition of a nondivisible vehicle since their lifesaving function would be compromised if necessary components (e.g., ladders or hoses) had to be carried on a second vehicle in order to satisfy a weight limitation.
https://fama.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/1441593313_55ecf7e17d32d.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Off all the firetrucks that I have been on the committee to have built, american lafrance, pierce manufacturing, and Custom Fab , they all follow the weight ratings for tandems as in our tenders, and also or engines and support vehicles.
> There isn't unlimited weight because it's an emergency vehicle.
> You still have to be able to scale the axles


They're exempt from weight restrictions/frost laws, and theoretically from GVWR...but nowadays few if anyone is overloading their fire apparatus due to liability concerns.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

prezek said:


> Anything up until 2010 I believe. I have a few 2004-2005…new ones are only 10k, so you are still only legally carrying a ton of salt.


you dont have tow packages on your older trucks? I remember them being in the 9k rage


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mudly said:


> you dont have tow packages on your older trucks? I remember them being in the 9k rage


8800 isn't in the 9k range?

Edit: my older diesels I believe are about 1000 more.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is good to know... Yes Mr officer I'm going to rescue that lot from snow and ice which is also a threat to public safety...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is good to know... Yes Mr officer I'm going to rescue that lot from snow and ice which is also a threat to public safety...


Wich is something that comes into conversation with slip and fall litigation. How fascinating.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

prezek said:


> 8800 isn't in the 9k range?
> 
> Edit: my older diesels I believe are about 1000 more.


Only on the price is right.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Alot of our fire crews are volunteer, its usually a right of passage that the firehall helps them get their D or A licence so they can have a multitude of people to drive. Passing that test however and not putting it into practice everyday has its own disadvantages... I know some guys who operate expensive rescue equip that really have no clue how different that weight is to drive around a slippery corner than the f150 4x4 they drive to work everyday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is good to know... Yes Mr officer I'm going to rescue that lot from snow and ice which is also a threat to public safety...


Just make sure you have that $10 license.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Alot of our fire crews are volunteer, its usually a right of passage that the firehall helps them get their D or A licence so they can have a multitude of people to drive. Passing that test however and not putting it into practice everyday has its own disadvantages... I know some guys who operate expensive rescue equip that really have no clue how different that weight is to drive around a slippery corner than the f150 4x4 they drive to work everyday...
> 
> View attachment 234812


Did they forget to tighten


Mr.Markus said:


> Alot of our fire crews are volunteer, its usually a right of passage that the firehall helps them get their D or A licence so they can have a multitude of people to drive. Passing that test however and not putting it into practice everyday has its own disadvantages... I know some guys who operate expensive rescue equip that really have no clue how different that weight is to drive around a slippery corner than the f150 4x4 they drive to work everyday...
> 
> View attachment 234812


did they forget to install the ujoint?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're exempt from weight restrictions/frost laws, and theoretically from GVWR...but nowadays few if anyone is overloading their fire apparatus due to liability concerns.


Yep,our state no longer has the exemptions for fire rescue,winter trucks,etc. We as most states are now going by federal highway laws.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a RCLB 2000 f250 with the 7.3 that had an 8800 gvw. Miss that truck everyday. But it would rollout with an plow and 2 yard ss gas motor sander. Always very overweight.
My 2019 in that photo earlier is an f350 with either 11500 or 12500 gvw. I forget which. I’d venture to say 1k over gvw give or take


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Way back when I use to roll out on a won ton Dodge dually...4 tons in it, dumb box, UTG spreader and plow. I could hit the whole route with 1 load.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Anybody can be exempt with a $10 permit
https://www.mdt.mt.gov/other/webdata/external/mcs/Winter-Weight-Permit-postcard.pdf
It's not necessarily all about overloading the vehicle as it could be about overloading the road.

But having said that I haven't noticed the trucks with the belly blades and the reversible plows not having their box overflowing 
Along with two tanks of fluid on either side.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Way back when I use to roll out on a won ton Dodge dually...4 tons in it, dumb box, UTG spreader and plow. I could hit the whole route with 1 load.


I do 2 of salt 2 of sand.. yesterday, not way back. But not 4 tons 2 tonnes at a time. Pizza Math..


----------

